# flexible sprinkler connector



## rth (Aug 12, 2013)

adopted code = 2006 ICC IFC

Not used to people emailing about a product wanting to know if it is OK to install. No local or state ordinance requiring more than IFC for installation requirements. Business/building owner emails product wants to know if it will be OK to install to replace upright for drop ceiling. Area above drop ceiling is non-combustable.

Product =

Flexible sprinkler Connector - Optimal Supply

36" unbraided

I called the company trying to get information as to weather or not the product is UL and FM listed. Haven't got in touch with anyone yet.

If the product is OK with instalation require 200psi test?

Any other requirements right offhand?

Thank you.


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2013)

Should be good to go once you get the eBay listing

Yes most are ul listed

THEY NEED TO PROVIDE HYDRAULIC CALCULATIONS, this stuff adds to the demand.

Yes 200 psi test

Require they supply you with a maximum bend tester

The flex has a maximum bend allowed and there is a simple curved piece of pipe to make sure they do not exceed it

The flex has been around for many many years.

Did I say ;;,   THEY NEED TO PROVIDE HYDRAULIC CALCULATIONS


----------



## mjesse (Aug 12, 2013)

Agree with cda.

Have the applicant provide calcs. and listing information.

I've approved a similar product for installation. Manufacturers tags were applied to all devices.

mj


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2013)

For got also get the complete installation paperwork

There is a required way they have to be secured, which is part of your inspection


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2013)

They call it minimum, I call it maximum, because NO bend is required, but there is a maximum you can bend it

"""""Comes with a minimum bend radius tool to ensure proper installation""""

http://www.flexhead.com/pdf/Highest-Quality-Available-Data-Sheet.pdf


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2013)

flex head..... The tool

View attachment 790


View attachment 791


View attachment 790


View attachment 791


/monthly_2013_08/image.jpg.ab9a95adb83f78882c1b494d0020111d.jpg

/monthly_2013_08/image.jpg.b33957ac5ae496bc4c192253824dbc99.jpg


----------



## steveray (Aug 12, 2013)

I have seen some of the heads with up to 26' of pipe equivalency.... Did we mention the calcs?


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2013)

missed that one:::

Did I say ;;, THEY NEED TO PROVIDE HYDRAULIC CALCULATIONS

and what steveray said


----------



## steveray (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a sprinkler fitter installing some CSST flex drops on a project that was approved for braided stainless flex drops.....I asked if it was going to be OK....He said: "They are UL listed"....I said: So is my toaster, but it is not going to put out a fire.....On the next inspection it was all braided stainless....Hydraulics mattered and the CSST wouldn't make it....


----------



## fireguy (Aug 13, 2013)

I would ask for proof of UL listing. UL 2443

https://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=b7cf98644acd5f49&q=ul+2443+standards

I see they have other parts listed as meeting UL standards.  I would think any UL standards being met would be noted on their web site.  At least when I look for info on the Tyco, Ansul, Amerex, Victaulic sites, they freely list the UL std being met.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Aug 13, 2013)

Along with everyone has said make sure what they indicate on the plans as far as the mfg. and model number and calculated on the plans are what is installed. If they show say Tyco model number xxx in 3' lengths that is what they put in. If someone ships tyco model number xxx or xyz in say 4' the fun begins.  Too many bends and too much friction loss will kill any safety chusion they may have had in the calculations.  Also the flexible sprinkler is a system so make sure they install the hanger and mounting clips that go with the mfg. listing for the sprinkler.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2013)

IE: good points and I agree with all above.


----------



## midwestFCO (Aug 13, 2013)

We've had these installed in quite a few office buildings.  Agree the calcs are important, even if they are only changing out a few heads in an existing system.

The only issue we have had was the ceiling tiles they were using were not the type the manufacturer said was required (they were using a very light weight tile system).  The Building Inspector caught that and they changed out the ceiling tiles.  That was when these were first coming out, have not had any issues since then.

Here is flexhead's friction loss chart in their installation guide:

http://www.flexhead.com/pdf/Commercial-Sprinkler-Installation-Guide.pdf


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2013)

midwestFCO said:
			
		

> We've had these installed in quite a few office buildings.  Agree the calcs are important, even if they are only changing out a few heads in an existing system.  The only issue we have had was the ceiling tiles they were using were not the type the manufacturer said was required (they were using a very light weight tile system).  The Building Inspector caught that and they changed out the ceiling tiles.  That was when these were first coming out, have not had any issues since then.
> 
> Here is flexhead's friction loss chart in their installation guide:
> 
> http://www.flexhead.com/pdf/Commercial-Sprinkler-Installation-Guide.pdf


Is a specific tile or weighted tile required?

Have not seen that in the spec


----------



## midwestFCO (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not sure about the tiles themselves since the heads are braced, but this was the ceiling grid itself.  Apparently they are listed (ASTM mentioned in NFPA 13 below) as light duty, intermediate duty and heavy duty.  They had installed a light duty rated system and were attempting to use the flex connections when the manufacturer spec sheets state it had to be intermediate or heavy-duty grids.  Really good catch by our Building Inspector and a good lesson for me.

9.2.1.3.3.2    When installed and supported by suspended ceilings, the ceiling shall meet ASTM C 635, Standard Specification for the Manufacture, Performance, and Testing of Metal Suspension Systems for Acoustical Tile and Lay-In Panel Ceilings, and shall be installed in accordance with ASTM C 636, Standard Practice for Installation of Metal Ceiling Suspension Systems for Acoustical Tile and Lay-In Panels.


----------

